# Cassie has diarrhea



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Yesterday she has a liquid diarrhea, but I did not see her going more, so I gave her dinner (heart). This morning when I wake up she had gone in the house three times during the night. Very liquid and stink a lot.
I went to work and hubby called me that she went again. I tried to leave work early since she is indoor with no access to the backyard but highway is closed.
I gave her this morning chicken back. I was planning to fast her, but she looks at me like please don't do that! So, what I should do now? Should I wait and fast her or take her to the vet?
Check her picture added


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I know it's hard, but you need to fast her for a day. Give her nothing but her water. Then give her bone in chicken the next day and nothing else.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I am so worry because my 90 years old mom coming from the Adult Day Care around 3:30 PM and also her Aid. I hope the house is not all mess with Cassie poop. I am sorry for Cassie and the highway closed, so if I leave now I am going to get there after them. 
I feel so sorry for Cassie also.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i feel sorry for cassie too..

please fast her for one meal and give the intestines a rest....

i don't know if you can fast a puppy for 24 hours...not sure you should, but she's had the runs
for quite a while since you started, hasn't she?

did you feed her chicken backs sans skin and fat until she had stable stools? or have you been giving
her chicken hearts and boneless chicken before she stabilised from backs?

it sounds as if her intestines are really getting irritated and if not stopped, then she will have diarrhea because of her irritated intestines not the food.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I am a bad mama. I gave her last night beef heart for dinner.  This morning I gave her chicken back. I just call home and she did not have any accident in the house ( poor girl) She was indoor for almost 5 hours.  
Now, another question... she has her appointment tomorrow for xrays due to her limping back leg. The vet is talking about sedation. Should I do it or wait until she is better?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

magicre said:


> i feel sorry for cassie too..
> 
> please fast her for one meal and give the intestines a rest....
> 
> ...


She is not a puppy, she is the one in the picture a 8 years old Boxer.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sorry, i confused you with another dog....my bad...

i get it now...

all you did was give a dog heart who was having diarrhea.....and heart is very rich...

she should be okay....put her back on bony chicken until she stabilises and no more heart for a bit.

it would not hurt to fast her for 24 hours...give her intestines a rest and you can always take her in for x rays next week...especially if they want to sedate her.

how long has she been fed raw....I apologise, but i can't remember when you started...


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

magicre said:


> sorry, i confused you with another dog....my bad...
> 
> i get it now...
> 
> ...


Since Feb this year. They all are doing pretty well in Raw Feeding.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> Since Feb this year. They all are doing pretty well in Raw Feeding.


Okay, so basically almost 6 months on raw...I'd say she's just starting to be fully adjusted 6 months in. My general rule for diarrhea is, if it happens...and I think I can get by without fasting because it's not liquid, I feed bone. Bone, bone, bone. He will get bone the next meal, and the meal after that, and so forth until he poops out a nice crumbly poop. Sometimes this takes about 3 days or more, and then do I start adding the heart/liver etc. back in.

If it's _completely liquid_ diarrhea, he will get a good ol' fast for 24 hours, followed by bone, bone, and more bone, until a little tiny boney poop comes out from his furry little bottom :biggrin: 

Hope she feels better soon~


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> Since Feb this year. They all are doing pretty well in Raw Feeding.


yay. beef heart is so rich....and venison heart is like rich on steroids.....

i would fast her for at least a meal maybe 24 hours and then give her bony for a few meals....

with my dogs....i feed them heart and before and after i give them bone, because venison heart is so rich....every dog is different though and six months isn't that long.....

your dog is fine


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

They been eating heart and horse boneless meat for about two days. Since she is allergic, she normally do very well with Horse Meat. She had a big liquid diarrhea in the middle of the night, but so far no more. I did not feed her last night or this morning. She is acting normal and every time that I am going to the kitchen she follow me. Should I wait until tomorrow morning to feed her again or tonight is fine? 
She is limping and I am really like to do her xrays as soon as possible, the vet is talking about sedating her. I just postpone the appointment for next Friday.I wish I can bring her today and get over with it. What you think?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sounds to me like she needs some bone, since heart is so rich.

and i would continue to feed easily digestable proteins with bone until her stools get back to normal. 

what is she allergic to?

you're her mom and only you can decide if you think she's okay to get x rays.....since you're worried about the limp, and i can't blame you for that....if you haven't fed her yet, call the vet and see if she can go in.....

your vet calls for fasting, yes, if they are getting sedation?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Bone bone bone. Give this girl some bone. Boneless meat + heart + potential allergies (to what?) ...no wonder this girl is having some issues. Bump up the bone content quite a bit for the next few days and feed smaller portions. I think it's alright to feed her tonight since you've already skipped two meals -- but make sure it's small and bony.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I had never tested her for allergies, but for my experience with her looks like she is allergic to dust, some grass ( Spring Time) I was also thinking that she was allergic to chicken, but after reading here to take the skin off, she is fine eating it.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I feed Cassie tonight a small piece of chicken back. Emma had Lamb ribs. Phoebe had chicken drum. I put Emma outside, because Cassie and Emma normally share their food, so I did not want to take chances. Let's pray that Cassie don't have more diarrhea. So far the last one was in the middle of the night.Cassie look like asking me: Why I had that lousy piece of chicken back and Emma is having a fest? LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

she has that pathetic look down pat.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

She just went poop again.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> She just went poop again.


what did it look like?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

magicre said:


> what did it look like?


It was soft, but not liquid like before. I took her out again at 12:30 PM and she went again, but was too dark to check it out. She sleep all night and were no accidents in the house. This morning I gave her chicken back again and so far no poop. 
You guys are awesome! I will keep her on chicken until it is solid. She needs to be ok, so next week I can do the xrays.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it might take a few days for her to firm up...just think of bone as fibre.....

keep her on bony chicken.....


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Yes yes, keep her on boney chicken until her poop is 100% perfect! Her expression in that picture is so priceless :biggrin:


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Cassie is doing so much better. No more Diarrhea! She even try to play and few times she stand in her 4 foots. I did not lert her, because I am trying to restrain her to get hurt again. Next Friday will do the xrays and I will post here the results. Thanks for all of you help!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

yay......i'm so very glad she's better.

maybe your vet will take her in before friday....crying always works for me 

just remember with raw to go painfully slow....add in boneless little bits at a time...keep her mostly bony for now.....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if she is standing on all four feet, which i presume she could not do before, is it possible she strained/sprained and maybe is healing?

not that you shouldn't go to the vet because of course she should be seen, but maybe it's not as bad as we first thought., i hope.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

My problem is that I work long hours from Monday to Thursdays, getting home around 7:30 PM every night. It is why it need to be done on Friday


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i see....well, in that case, it just gives her more time to heal.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how is cassie doing?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

She is doing better. She even sometimes is not limping. Thank You for asking.  Today Emma was eating a piece of lamb rib and she took it from her and swallowed. She throw it out ( I forgot the name now) and eat it again.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> She is doing better. She even sometimes is not limping. Thank You for asking.  Today Emma was eating a piece of lamb rib and she took it from her and swallowed. She throw it out ( I forgot the name now) and eat it again.


i call it 'horking'.....it's a regurgitation...and i don't know about other dogs, but my pug does it and then re eats it.....

so cassie got lamb, eh?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Cassie got her xrays done and it all looks like is her ligaments. Hips are ok and no Bone Cancer or broken bone. I had a very interested conversation with my vet. He is a Holistic Vet and we are going to try first with Acupuncture and rest and some pain medications. Cassie is a 8 years old Boxer and I don't feel like is a good idea having surgery, at least for now.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> Cassie got her xrays done and it all looks like is her ligaments. Hips are ok and no Bone Cancer or broken bone. I had a very interested conversation with my vet. He is a Holistic Vet and we are going to try first with Acupuncture and rest and some pain medications. Cassie is a 8 years old Boxer and I don't feel like is a good idea having surgery, at least for now.


are the ligaments torn?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

The vet did not tell me that. I don't think he can see it in the xrays.


----------

